# Foie Gras ABTs anyone?



## bshep714 (Sep 6, 2009)

OK, you gotta like foie gras in the first place to appreciate this, but I ran out of filling for my ABTs and did the last two with mousse de foie gras. OMG those two were out of this world!

Doin my part to bring turds uptown 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm glad I live in the country if you have too eat foie gras in jalapenos to be uptown. Sorry that doesn't sound the lease bit close to yummy to me. But then I'm not sure if any one or anyway with foie gras sound good


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 6, 2009)

now thats rough,  I see a post for foi gras ABT's, and there are no pics.  talk about disappointing.....


----------



## bshep714 (Sep 6, 2009)

OK, no need to turn this into class warfare/ city vs country discussion. I said you gotta like foie gras to appreciate. This was not an invite for people to trash something the've never tried. 
Good country folk would never think of throwing away duck, duck liver or duck fat and would make the same thing as Foie gras with out the fancy  french name. My German immigrant farmer grandparents did.

Don't knock anything till you try it.


----------



## bshep714 (Sep 6, 2009)

I would have but they looked like all the others basically.


----------



## rio_grande (Sep 7, 2009)

So you put grass in your ABT's?

English please


----------



## tender loins (Sep 7, 2009)

*Foie gras* (pronounced /fwɑːˈɡrɑː/ in English; French for "fat liver") is a food product made of the liver of a duck or goose that has been specially fattened. This fattening is typically achieved through gavage (force-feeding) corn, according to French law,[1] though outside of France it is rarely produced using natural feeding. Pâté de foie gras was formerly known as "Strasbourg pie" in English due to that city being a major producer of this food product.[2]
Foie gras is a popular and well-known delicacy in French cuisine. Its flavour is described as rich, buttery, and delicate, unlike that of a regular duck or goose liver. Foie gras is sold whole, or is prepared into mousse, parfait, or pâté (the lowest quality), and is often served as an accompaniment to another food item, such as steak.
The technique of gavage dates as far back as 2500 BC, when the ancient Egyptians began keeping birds for food and deliberately fattened the birds through force-feeding.[3] Today, France is by far the largest producer and consumer of foie gras, though it is produced and consumed worldwide, particularly in other European nations, the United States, and China.[4]
Gavage-based foie gras production is controversial, due to the force feeding procedure and the possible health consequences of an enlarged liver: A number of countries and other jurisdictions have laws against force feeding or the sale of foie gras.


----------



## morkdach (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks for this info tender loins, now i will have to pass on this.


----------



## tender loins (Sep 7, 2009)

I had to look it up myself. 

I will stick to cream cheese or the Mexican Fiesta blend from Walmart, thank you!


----------



## nate_46 (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know, this might be something to try.  I never thought I would like it, but I found a little restaurant outside of Santa Fe, NM that made a goose liver Pate that was amazing.  I just decided to try it and found out I liked it *ALOT*.  I would have eaten it every time I went there to eat, but it was a very expensive appetizer.   Go figure.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't know about using it as an ABT stuffing, but foie gras does rock.  If you have not tried it you should at least once.


----------



## rw willy (Sep 7, 2009)

Liver wurst made with duck.
I like it.  Nice to see the imagination run.


----------

